# Canning Apple Butter with Brandy?



## ncmtngal (Jan 9, 2012)

Howdy,

I have a delicious apple butter recipe that calls for apple brandy. :dance::dance:

I'm not an experienced canner and was wondering if the alcohol would pose a problem for canning?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Unless you throw the brandy in at the very last second before sealing, chances are high that any alcohol included will quickly evaporate away. But the good news is apple brandy is richly flavorful. Regular brandy is an extreme concentration of fermented grape, not grain. Apple brandy is an extreme concentration of fermented apple juice. The best is Calvados, a yummeh one from France.

It will be _fabulous._


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Can you post the recipe? It sounds yummy!


----------



## ncmtngal (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure! It's from the Allrecipes site:

Supreme Apple Butter Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## ncmtngal (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion Horseyrider. I think I'll try adding it closer to the end of cooking. Oh boy, now I get to go to the ABC store!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I make a Plum Rum jam that calls for dark rum in it. I water bath can that & have never had a problem with the alcohol in that.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe I'll just throw a cup or three of bourbon into whatever I make next! :buds:


----------

